

Ask HN: How many startup employees became millionaires in Silicon Valley? - 31reasons

Percentage wise how many people in Silicon Valley do you think became millionaires.<p>What are the chances of getting rich while working for a promising Startup?
======
hnwebservices
That really depends on your definition of "promising startup". About 75% of IT
startups fail and most were promising to at least some people.

You really can't bet on getting rich just out of pure luck though. There are a
ton of millionaires around Silicon Valley because the area attracts the best
engineers in the world to work with great companies. Your odds don't really
increase if your a shitty employee. It's also very expensive to live out
there.

With that being said this industry allows you to switch jobs pretty easily. If
you put in a couple years at several different startups over your career then
the odds of getting a huge paycheck from a startup increases dramatically. In
addition to that you will gain many contacts, friends, and job experience.

------
iends
How many people non-startup employees became millionaires?

